# Columbus muskie show



## john b (Jan 22, 2005)

Ithought I would start a roll call to see if any one is going to the show. It was great last year and should be better this year. May be some of us c/c muskie nuts could meet up.


----------



## Scarletfisherman (Jun 24, 2004)

Count me in! It's At the Buckeye Hall of Fame Cafe in Columbus on Feb. 25-27th. When do you want to go/meet?


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there saturday probably most of the day.
If your looking for a guide don't forget striker guide service? 
Fishcrazzzzy approved
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Perhaps this may be a premature roll call. If it is 25-27 Feb, I won't know if I can do it until maybe 20 Feb. I'd sure like to go though. Maybe we can hook up, and do a ride share.
BB


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hara also
fishcrazzzzy


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Figured most folks reading this are muskie guys, so here is my question. Do any of you use monofilament leaders. If so, what pound test and do you use barrel swivels or simply knot both ends, or some combination of those? I tried to find a large enough lb test at bass pro shops yesterday but found only 50lb mono line. I was thinking 80lb at least. Any ideas? Oh yeah, while I was there I loaded up on some new ammo (pronounced "lures") for this year.
BB


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't think it matters I use titaniam 24 inchers. If a muskie wants your bait he'll get it. 
fishcrazy

finding fish is my biggest problem?


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

I make my own fluorocarbon leaders. I use 80 lb test Vanish Fluorocarbon line, # 4 Berkey Ball Bearing swivels and #4 Stacloc snaps. When I first started I hand tied them but later started using crimp then adding a drop of super glue after crimping to insure no slippage. I have used mono but prefer fluorocarbon, its not as stiff and easier to work with.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I use 80 lb. mono leader material purchased at Bass Pro when a stiff leader will work. When I want something more flexible I use titanium. The titanium seems to work better with crank baits under 8".


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I'm still living in the dark ages - just gave up dacron line for super braid about 2 years ago - & so use 12" single strand wire leaders. While the wire may detract more from the bait's performance than the mono/fluorocarbon, I'm not convinced that the fish "see" the wire any better in all but gin clear water. My musky hero, a WI guide, has recently switched to 80# mono leaders, but it took him several years to get me to switch lines.

big b - Hope that you didn't shoot the season's budget @ Bass Pro because you'll be kicking yourself if Rollie & Helen's has a booth @ the Columbus show.


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.ohiomuskieshow.com/exhibitorinfo.shtml

List the exhibitors for the Columbus show. Rollie & Helen's are amoung those listed.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Fortunately enough, I still have a little bit stashed away for a "rainy day". I imagine rollie & hellen will have something I can't live without. I was just giddy to find a decent selection of big lures, Dick's here in Beavercreek has much to be desired. 

Any of you think the folks at Bass Pro will get upset if I fire a couple bucktails after that muskie in the big tank? I'll be sure to do a few figure 8's before being ambushed by security.


----------



## john b (Jan 22, 2005)

rollie & helens- guides choice- smokies , its a takle buyers dream . the selection of lures big and small will amaze you. Most anything you can hope for will be their. 
I ssaw crash at bass pro about a year ago, and during his presentation one of the muskies took a whack at his spinnerbait. He said they wouldnt like it but if it hit again he would release it. hahahahaha


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Stop by the Drifter Tackle booth if you can. Last year they had a big screen tv showing video of muskies attacking trolled Believers. They did something along the lines of hooking an Aqua View type camera to a downrigger ball and letting the lure out maybe 10-15 behind that (by the way, it was probably more hi-tech than that). The footage was stunning! 
Hopefully they'll be showing more of it this year....or better yet, selling DVD's of it.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Tentatively have the 26th on my calendar.... Need to raid the cookie jar for some impulse bait money.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I'm there. Any of the CC regulars in for Saturday?


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be there around 5PM on Saturday


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Any others...Lazy, Scarlett? I'm chomping on the 3rd bit now. I've wore the first 2 out. It is almost time to break ice to go fishing. If it weren't raining this weekend, I might have de-fogged the motor. I didn't get a chance to run treated gas into the carbs so the stuff from the 2nd week of December is still in the fuel line in front of the disconnect. I know, not good but I'm hoping 11 weeks was not enough for the gas to completely separate and varnish up the carbs. Hopefully some sea foam will fix everything up good.

BB


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I just updated the website. www.freewebs.com/southwestohiomuskieclub/
I need some more pics. Everyone must Talk to Tom Dietz, great guy and is interested in the club since he will be managing a Southwest Dicks Sporting Goods. 
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

I hope to make make it for the Saturday show even though I know having new lures and/or fishing equipment will only make it harder to wait to hit the water. 

Dallas


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

The Kentucky Silver Muskie Club is having It's annual banquet on Saturday in Morehead,Ky.and Calvin is guest speaker. Now I don't know which event to miss.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Lets see. 1. tuff shad 2. tuff shad glide 3. grandma 4. shallow bulldog!
Well i'm broke LOL

Hope everyone can make it. How many are a definately going to the show????? 

Don't forget to enter the Ohio Huskie Muskie Club Raffle. good Cause.

Also we will be passing the hat for fishcrazy's engine repairs or replacement!!!! Yeh Right. I thought someone would come up with Ideas to fix my motor, so they would'nt have to here about it. I even tryed to get sponsored. Kind of like the catking curse where we offered him to reel in the fish we caught. LOL

Should be a good time.
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I've decided to go. Is anyone in this area(Centerville,Bellbrook,Beavercreek,Kettering,Xenia area) interested in car pooling , sharing a ride?


----------



## Scarletfisherman (Jun 24, 2004)

Guys, I'm going on Friday to the Show and then on Saturday with Calvin to KY Muskie Banquet and scout our Cave Run (my first visit), returning on Sunday. 

Anyone going on Friday? Looks like Saturday for most who have responded. My problem, too much tackle presently and now another opportunity to buy more stuff! What will I do, buy more or be happy with what I have??? More Stuff will probably win!? Depending on what's happening, I may stay for the Friday Dinner at the Columbus Show (depends on speaker and menu).

This will be my first Columbus Show, so don't know how big it is or how easy to see/meet anyone. I'll be wearing OSU hat and the same white beard.

Big B, lets talk about fishing. It's snowing outside right now and you know my plans for this weekend.

Scarletfisherman


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

There's no such thing as "too much tackle." 

A former musky partner, now living in CA, once told me that I'd saved him a million dollars by buying lures that he could approve or reject w/o spending a dime. He'd look @ my latest purchase in the water & say "Man, I'm glad that I didn't buy that. You saved me some more money."

I've got a bunch that never even made it away from the dock & I know several lunatics who have many times my "stuff." Nonetheless, I have a short shopping list for Columbus.

When I fish w/my WI guide, who says that he has more tackle than Rollie & Helen's in his garage, we joke about bringing the day's supply of lures in a cigar box: On the average 12 hour day w/him, I'll throw 5 baits - 2 of which are different colored bucktails. If things are really slow or we're working on a nice follower, the total might run to 7 or 8. He believes that where you throw is more important than what you throw.

Sorry I'll miss you on Saturday, Scarlet. Have a great time @ Cave & I'll see you on CC when the water warms....


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I am going to be there on Saturday. Plan on being at there by the time Greg Thomas' seminar starts at noon. Hope to meet some of you. Will start fishing the Creek early March unless the weather takes a major turn for the worse.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not planning on spending much but there are five seminars on Saturday starting with Steve Heiting at 10:00 and ending with Elmer Heyob around 6:00 PM. I'm still looking fir a ride share in case anyone is interested.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm not sure how much longer I can wait. I've got the trailer tires balanced, all I need to do is set the idle and max cranking timing and I'm ready to go. Another problem, it is supposed to be 44 on Sunday, with a large ball of fire visible in the sky (a.k.a. sun). Then there is the problem of launching the gator getter with no docks. If I recall, the docks don't go in until April, so obviously I'm gonna have to find a viable solution. Hell for that matter the muskies don't bite until late November....hehe. 

Give us an update on Cave Run, maybe a trip down there would be a good season opener. How long does it take to get there? Ask Calvin to photo any muskies he catches and post them. Hopefully that Tom Deitz fella might be able to raise some muskies too. According to his website from when he was in PA, he seems to take pics of his or his client's muskies. In any event, it should be an exciting year for all of us.

I hope to get a couple (under 20) lures at the Columbus show, just enough to keep me thinking that I should be tossing something else. I'd really like to raise something on a bucktail at CC, maybe a rubberized version with a tyrannasaurus twister tail like the Mullins duo showed at Hara would produce.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

You could be in serious trouble @ Rollie's booth. 

I try to limit myself to $100, but since I only spent $60 @ the Chicago show, I guess I can rationalize $140 in Columbus.... How early should I arrive @ the show to ensure that you've not wiped out the selection?

It is 160 miles from my house (West Chester) to the ramp @ Cave Run. How much farther are you & how fast do you drive?


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I did a yahoo map from Beavercreek to Cogswell (I think that is where you said you usually put in), it said 140 mi. Maybe that is because it is a straight shot whereas you have to cut East once you get near Lexington. 140 mi is not that bad of a drive, I thought it was much further than that. 

I've alotted myself $0 to spend at the show, that way I can't rationalize the step from say $60 to $100 (or from $100 to $140 as you already have conceded)  . In any event, we'll see you there.

BB


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe we could Trade or just compare lies about what we have caught with them. Hope to see everyone there.
Fishcrazy
P.S. I'll be wearing muskie camo, 
(the stuff that did'nt work for me in deer season!!!!!) And a muskie jacket with fishcrazy on it.

I hope striker guide service will be there? Gene Smith

Welcome to the site Muskie Master 2005(my son)


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

If you see a gray dodge ram on the side of the road with a TEAM OGF sticker please help I would'nt want to miss the show.
LOLFishcrazzzzzy


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

lol fishcrazy. Likewise if you see a green Blazer. Looks like we gonna make the trip down in a few minutes. See ya all somewhere around 4:00. If you see a guy waundering around blowing his kids college fund on new baits in a slate colored Muskies 101 heavy metal lure t-shirt, say hi.

Barry


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Skipjack and I were the only ones that we knew of. T  hen I met up with Blance he was havving find the location problems, which i had on the way home. Elmer Heybob and Tom Deitz gave us the most valuable info ever.
If you would have been there i'd share the info but you were'nt so I keep it to myself. 
lol
fishcrazy


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Lazy and I were there earlier in the day. Couldn't stay long, didn't want to have to sell the house. I can't stay in such a target rich environment long, lest I have to file for protection from my creditors (i.e. wife). I bought a few things here and there, noticed on 2 of them from rollie and hellens that the 6.99 sticker was overlaid with a 7.99 sticker. Guess the shows are a time to mark up instead of down. Funny how the guys are marketing lots of things that look like that Charlie that MegaBait had last year...only supersized for muskies. From what Tom D. said, his store will be putting in a dozen feet of muskie lures. The selection should be focused on what is productive at CC and the other closer lakes (Alum, Cowan (sailboat club), and Cave Run). If you guys go today, make 2 maps...one to get there and one to get home. That place was made with no rhyme or reason as to where the on ramps and off ramps are.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

You're right about finding your way out of there. I left in the dark and nearly came to a complete stop while trying to grope my way back to the interstate.  I did get a couple of nice baits for about 30% off in a clearance bin and a new "Uptown Dawg" from Musky Innovations. Crash and Justin were there from Crash's Landing which was a surprise. I attended all five seminars. Those who didn't stay for Elmer Heyob's seminar just missed the boat.


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

We ended up eating then heading back in only to get thrown out because they were closing an hour or so early. So we didn't have any time to go back and pick up the items we found on the earlier scouting run. 

After taking forever to find the place, we got out pretty easily. Made a left out of the parking lot and followed Olentangy River Rd back to Lane ST by the 'shoe. Make a right on Lane St and follow it to High where you make a left. Follow High 'till you see 71. I believe there was also aother entrance ramp further down to the right on High as well.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey barry..i believe you just went on the self-drive tour of columbus..  shoulda give me a call.. i would have guide you in and out of there..


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Muskies need carp for food!  Actually this going to be a important post. Muskies prefer Shad, emeral shiner and sisco 5 to 1 because they are soft ray food source and easily caught by muskie. My point is the spikey dorsal fin on bass, sunfish, walleye Ect. make it difficult to eat. Yes they are predators, but so are bass, walleye. Just muskie is king. They all can survive in the same water and florish. And as for carp get to many and your size numbers decline. This some of the things we got from Elmer the state biologist. 
Difference Carp are naturally breeding in Ohio, but not Muskie, they are almost all stocked.
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzy

Eat more perch!!! Is that better

Fishcrazzzy


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I was somewhat appalled by the $10.00 entry fee. The guy working the door around 12:30 - 1:00 on Saturday was very unfriendly and gave no respect to "younger" anglers.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Spent a couple hours @ the show Saturday PM - most of it hanging out w/a guy I met @ the Chicago show. He hits all the muskie shows & seemed to know EVERYONE, so we moved slowly. 

Did not buy anything but my new best friend gave me 2 of the bucktails that he makes, so I didn't come home empty-handed.

He told me that the show was smaller than last year & 2 of the vendors that he knew said that it was much less lucrative, as well. Now feel somewhat guilty for not filling my shopping list. Maybe a mail order to Rollie's would make me feel better....

I have a working knowledge of that part of Columbus, so fortunately had no difficulty getting in or out. Did take me 2 tries to find my way through the cafe/bar/video arcade mess to the show hall, though.

Come on, warm weather....


----------



## LVE (Apr 11, 2004)

At the show 2 days alot of information enjoyed it alot


----------



## Scarletfisherman (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I seemed to be the only one at the Columbus Show on Friday, so missed y'all on Saturday. I attended two great presentations (Ranger Rick & Tony Grant) but missed the third, as I wanted to scout out the booths. Spent $140!! Meet Lee Powell from WV at Willey's booth. Ate at the banquet and joined MI. Sat with Crash, Justin and crew at banquet -- a good day.

Calvin and I drove to Cave Run on Saturday. The lake level is down 6-12' (depending on who you ask). We scouted the north and east side in the afternoon and could see tree stumps that you don't normally see. The weather was good, so Calvin kept saying "I wish I had brought the boat!" Calvin was the speaker at Justin Mullen's Muskie Club (a state club, not MI) and we had a good eat. Just missed winning the door prize of a lexan muskie tackle box. Stayed at Garvin's Motel. It was fine, no frills, but clean and good mattresses. Scouted the west and south side of Cave Run on Sunday. Met Justin at Crash's Landing and bought our KY fishing licenses ($35 for out of state annual). We drove to Alfrey Access Ramp and cast some cranks. Water looks good, but no action. 

Here's last week's REPORT: Water is warming, so the rattle bait bite will be coming soon. Start in the warmest water, back in the creeks. Since the water is down, watch out for stumps and rocks in the creeks. Most of the boats on the lake were fishing for crappie. Met some Muskie guys who were fishing below the dam and getting some action on rattle baits and spinners. So, as the water warms the early spring bite will begin, maybe this weekend, maybe next. Water clarity was locational, some creeks were very clear and some lake spots. 

Hope this is helpful. Looks like a great place.

David


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

$140 @ the show & a KY annual tag? We've got you now: Musky fever!


----------

